# No hunger or thirst?



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

Has anyone else become so detached from their bodily sensations that they can no longer tell when they're hungry or thirsty? I mean, my mouth gets dry when I need water and my stomach aches when I need food, but apart from that I don't feel much of the "hunger" or "thirst" sensations anymore. The biggest problem is that I haven't been drinking nearly enough water as a result, and I now have to constantly remind myself when it's time to drink (food is easier, since we have breakfast, lunch, and dinner times). When I do take a drink, it's not even remotely satisfying, either...like eating on a full stomach.

Could this also be a side-effect of the Celexa I've been taking for about a month now?


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I get this allot when i first got DP i was 250 pounds i have had it for 3 1/2 months and i now way 223 pounds just cuase i dont feel the hunger and my mouth gets dry constantly cause i dont feel the thirst so your not alone..

I also feel when i eat a couple of bits satisfies my need...


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i don't drink as much water either, i don't get thirsty, i have to like force myself.


----------



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah i usually dont get hunger when it gets bad


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

YES. I never feel thirsty and only rarely feel hungry and when I do I'm not really sure I do. Then if I eat a couple of bites I cannot feel it at all anymore. I have stopped eating at all in the day and only eat at night and that seems to make me a little hungry. But I am never thirsty at all. This is the reason my docs an myself thought this crap was some kind of bizarre brain damage for so long but I am now convinced it is a rare case of DP. 
I also never get sleepy and can take full bottles of sleeping pills without getting sleepy. This is still the only symptom I have not found anybody else to have. Anybody out there like this yet?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

walkingdead said:


> YES. I never feel thirsty and only rarely feel hungry and when I do I'm not really sure I do. Then if I eat a couple of bites I cannot feel it at all anymore. I have stopped eating at all in the day and only eat at night and that seems to make me a little hungry. But I am never thirsty at all. This is the reason my docs an myself thought this crap was some kind of bizarre brain damage for so long but I am now convinced it is a rare case of DP.
> I also never get sleepy and can take full bottles of sleeping pills without getting sleepy. This is still the only symptom I have not found anybody else to have. Anybody out there like this yet?


i can't really get sleepy either which boggles my mind big time, sometimes i take 2 or 3 pills to make me sleep, they don't even make me feel sleepy but apparently i fall asleep anyways. none of this makes any sense and it is not cool at all. i just feel like i don't exist anymore, i'm trying to feel real and what not but i just don't feel like a normal human being. every day i look for one moment where i can just live and feel alive or try to get more in touch with my body i can't. i can't even get nervous anymore, any sort of human functioning i feel as if i don't them, even hot/cold i don't feel. i never feel my body temp, i don't get thirsty unless i'm working out or running, and even then i don't really feel that thirsty. this is all crazy and i really feel like i am not even breathing anymore, how much longer can this possibly go on, how much longer will i have to suffer. there is never 1 day where i feel like myself.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

Livinginhell are these pills you take sleeping pills? And if they are do one of them normally make someone go to sleep?
When I go to bed I just have to lay there and think ususally for at least 30 minutes and then the nest thing I know I am waking up to go pee. I have to go pee several times a night because when I just barely have to go it wakes me up and I have to go even if it is just a little bit. Also the smallest sound wakes me up. Do you get this too? Thanks


----------



## iZeE (Jul 19, 2011)

I have similar effects in my life. HOWEVER, I've thought of some things upon reading through everything written on here.
First off, how many of you either drink coffee or take aterol?
Those are two examples of things that(to my knoweldge)are not listed or commonly known to cause these side effects that yall speak of. HOWEVER, I have noticed in my life and speak to others who have said the same that these things trigger this sort of effect. 
Now, especially with coffee this seems unexpected but I assure you it's true, at least with certain people. I'm not discounting other things stated on here or about this but those two things and perhaps other things of that nature are known to cause the listed effects in this forum.
Also, it seems to me that there may well be a good an practicle reason and purpose behind some cases of DP. If a person is put into highly intense traumatic settings this could actually help and may well be a naturual defense system in the the body/brain. For instance in war/combat settings or torture if a person does not disconnect in these fashions how could they possibly function, survive or not be severely permanently damaged internally emotionally(although I know that does occur too.)
It seems to me something sends some form of trigger to spur this reaction within people and the system goes into a detached survival based mode of a hibernation-like state. It may be temporary I hope and believe. I also suspect it could perhaps be "unlocked" or "switched off"(if it's not caused by some form of substance; ie coffee/aterol)through genuine relaxation, mentally physically ect. Proper diet, r&r and release. Something like vacation and personalized therapy. When I say personalized what I mean is each person is different. A person would have to dig deep within and realize what would:
A. Cause them to not only relax authentically externally and internally
but also
B. Convince your system that it's "safe" to let your guard down. It may mean confronting issues of the past, it may mean moving it may mean, rest and vacation, change in diet, ending relationships or many things but you have to find that.
I am a Christian and HIGHLY advize you do this prayerfully with the help of the LORD. I pray in JESUS name the LORD help anyone on here with this and that those on here ask and are helped and this bring them closer to GOD and those HE has placed in their lives.
I have these same symptoms and googled it which is how I came to this and also have another crazy story about how I first encountered the possibility of having this.
Anyway, I believe the LORD has allowed this to happen in me, at least in part to show hope to those who may also have this and know that the LORD does see, does care and is willing to help I believe. It be that only through HIM can these things be disclosed to you and addressed accurately and effectively. In fact, I do believe that is the case. I may have these effects in my life but have managed to see the light in it and also am helped by the LORD through it which also serves to strengthen our bond which, that in it's self makes it worth while. I got love for yall, pray for ya and hope these possible insights can perhaps serve to help.
GOD bless!


----------



## iZeE (Jul 19, 2011)

PS
I think it's also wise to make a list of things that may possibly contribute to or cause this in your life and respond accordingly.
Eg. You have a habbit of eating excessively rich desert foods before bed, stay up late and have very high physically demanding activities in your daily schedule.
This can drain your system in many forms including ways that may even effect your emotional output/recoptors and transmitors. 
or 
Eg. You take ____ perscription pill daily and believe it's likely that _____ could potentially be related to these effects.
or
Eg. You are in an abusive relationship and have endured such extremes that your so emotionally exaspirated that the parts of your body that do other functions are wore out/effected too and your too drained to even feel in some ways.

These can all be potential contributors and especially an number of combinations of these things. As humans we have limitaions and complexly formed inner workings that a strong and beautiful yet simultaneously fragile and delicately balanced through wise choices and attentive care.


----------



## helpmeplz (May 14, 2012)

BMF54123 said:


> Has anyone else become so detached from their bodily sensations that they can no longer tell when they're hungry or thirsty? I mean, my mouth gets dry when I need water and my stomach aches when I need food, but apart from that I don't feel much of the "hunger" or "thirst" sensations anymore. The biggest problem is that I haven't been drinking nearly enough water as a result, and I now have to constantly remind myself when it's time to drink (food is easier, since we have breakfast, lunch, and dinner times). When I do take a drink, it's not even remotely satisfying, either...like eating on a full stomach.
> 
> Could this also be a side-effect of the Celexa I've been taking for about a month now?


 WAT IS ITTTT?? CALL ME 9096346959


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I'm never hungry. I'm glad I have a reason for this, now. DP. I do get thirsty sometimes, but rarely ever hungry.


----------

